# SLC launches new advertising campaign to pull in Colorado skiers



## Nick (Sep 17, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/wireStory/salt-lake-city-launches-campaign-lure-skiers-25561908



> Utah officials launched a $1.8 million campaign Tuesday to market Salt Lake City as "Ski City USA" in an effort to lure skiers away from top destination spots like Colorado and earn a bigger chunk of the lucrative winter sports market.



I didn't realize Colorado had 3x the skier traffic that Utah has. 



> Last season, Utah had 4.1 million day visits from skiers and snowboarders — compared to 12.6 million in Colorado.



Also funny: 


> Vicki Varela, managing director of the Utah Office of Tourism, said her office's research has shown that more than half of people who are shown a picture of Salt Lake City's skyline with the mountains behind think it is Denver.


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

I understand the liquor laws have gotten more reasonable since I was there about 6 years ago but I think they should just get on the same page as everyone else. They want tourists?  Don't have dumb booze laws; people are on vacation.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, the pecking order for skier visits normally is: (1) Colorado; (2) California; (3) Utah and/or Vermont


----------



## burski (Sep 17, 2014)

Surprisingly, typically Vermont is higher than Utah but with Vail now there I think that may change for good...


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2014)

I knew it was bigger but not 3:1. Also I didn't know California was #2?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2014)

burski said:


> Surprisingly, typically Vermont is higher than Utah but with Vail now there I think that may change for good...



Vermont and Utah are pretty close.  Depending on the season it switches back and forth.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 17, 2014)

burski said:


> *Surprisingly, typically Vermont is higher than Utah* but with Vail now there I think that may change for good...



Doesnt surprise me.









Nick said:


> I *didn't know California was #2?*



That one I find surprising.  And I would have assumed NY would have been in the top 3 or 4.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2014)

Nick said:


> I knew it was bigger but not 3:1. Also I didn't know California was #2?



I'm pretty sure it is.....

I can't seem to find anything to confirm it because I would imagine that NY would be up there too.  Here's one image from EpicSki:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2014)

Those Quebec numbers are quite startling.  I know they have a ton of ski areas, but most are very small.  I would not have expected Quebec to average as many skier visits if not more than California or BC for that matter.


----------



## darent (Sep 17, 2014)

Edd said:


> I understand the liquor laws have gotten more reasonable since I was there about 6 years ago but I think they should just get on the same page as everyone else. They want tourists?  Don't have dumb booze laws; people are on vacation.


skied Utah last winter and found no problems with booze  laws, not much of a drinker but had what I wanted to drink after skiing and at dinner. Didn't have to join a club like before.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 17, 2014)

Well considering you aren't much of a drinker, your opinion probably isn't going to sway many. 

For folks like me and others, vacation usually involves a bit more booze than normal, and compared to Colorado, Wyoming, Vermont, or California, its like pulling teeth comparatively in UT. 

We have drive up liqour windows here in Wyoming, meanwhile in UT I get 3.2 beer, I cant buy a double, you can't even have a bartender pour a drink in front of you at a lot of places. 

Now I'm not saying that people travel to the other states just to drink booze (well maybe VT and their kickass microbrew scene), but for most intermediates, Park City and Colorado are one and the same, and it would be enough to sway a decision.


----------



## benski (Sep 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Those Quebec numbers are quite startling.  I know they have a ton of ski areas, but most are very small.  I would not have expected Quebec to average as many skier visits if not more than California or BC for that matter.




My guess would be the colder climate means more a longer season and therefore more visits.


----------



## darent (Sep 17, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Well considering you aren't much of a drinker, your opinion probably isn't going to sway many.
> 
> For folks like me and others, vacation usually involves a bit more booze than normal, and compared to Colorado, Wyoming, Vermont, or California, its like pulling teeth comparatively in UT.
> 
> ...


the place we stayed had a bar/resturant and they served craft beers on tap{not 3.2} also had a nice variety of vodkas. also found craft brews in other locations.true, I don't go on vacation to drink and would  not need  a drive up, but found no difference between Colorado skiing and Utah Skiing as far as drinks were concerned.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> We have drive up liqour windows here in Wyoming, meanwhile in UT I get 3.2 beer, I cant buy a double, you can't even have a bartender pour a drink in front of you at a lot of places.



and no pitchers of beer, no double shots, no happy hour, blue laws on Sunday.....O wait that's Massachusetts.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2014)

darent said:


> skied Utah last winter and found no problems with booze  laws, not much of a drinker but had what I wanted to drink after skiing and at dinner. Didn't have to join a club like before.



Exactly! I was drinking pints of 5-8% ABV beers and also had a bomber bottle or 2 of beers approaching 10% ABV apres ski and at dinner the week I was out there last March. I think that the notion that Utah has archaic alcohol laws is more of a myth nowadays likely perpetuated by other states tourism departments ;-)

Also, as far fetched as it may seem to some on AZ ;-) ,it wouldn't surprise me if Ski Utah decides to play up a bit of a family friendly angle more so than they have in the past, as I'm sure the legal pot law in Colorado WILL effect some families choices about where to take a ski vacation and spend their $$.

Personally in the battle for my families ski vacation dollars, Colorado wins this coming season, and then Utah in 2016. I LOVE the convenience of the majority of the major Utah ski areas to the airport in Salt Lake vs. the Colorado ski areas to Denver International, let alone the sh$t show that I-80 up to and through the Eisenhower Tunnel can be, but Colorado, especially in a GOOD snow year can go toe to toe with Utah terrain quality wise! 

Let the tourism departments for each of them battle it out, especially if it helps bring more improvements and better deals!


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2014)

Edd said:


> I understand the liquor laws have gotten more reasonable since I was there about 6 years ago but I think they should just get on the same page as everyone else. They want tourists?  Don't have dumb booze laws; people are on vacation.



Well they better legalize MJ or else they may lose some of the 4.1 M skiers they already get.


.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well they better legalize MJ or else they may lose some of the 4.1 M skiers they already get.
> 
> 
> .......



I wouldn't go that far.....Utah consistently gets better snow than Colorado. The proximity of the resorts to SLC is a major draw, and PCMR on the Epic pass now should only increase visits as well.


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well they better legalize MJ or else they may lose some of the 4.1 M skiers they already get.
> 
> 
> .......



Your lips to God's ears.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 17, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Well considering you aren't much of a drinker, your opinion probably isn't going to sway many.
> 
> For folks like me and others, vacation usually involves a bit more booze than normal, and compared to Colorado, Wyoming, Vermont, or California, its like pulling teeth comparatively in UT.  Now I'm not saying that people travel to the other states just to drink booze (well maybe VT and their kickass microbrew scene), but for most intermediates, Park City and Colorado are one and the same, and it would be enough to sway a decision.



Vermont has some absolutely moronic alcohol rules too.  

No (real) pitchers, cant have 2 drinks in front of you, no drop-shot drinks (carbombs etc..), alcohol per vessel rules means you cant even GET a full pint of the "kickass microbrews" you're talking about, instead you get this dainty 10 ounce glass = LAME.

And given the explosion of the microbrew scene, I personally dont think VT is anything special in that regard any longer, but that's another discussion I suppose.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> cant have 2 drinks in front of you ....................... alcohol per vessel rules means you cant even GET a full pint of the "kickass microbrews" you're talking about, instead you get this dainty 10 ounce glass = LAME.



two drink rule went away almost 15 years ago.  I have no idea what you're talking about regarding alcohol per vessel rules.  There are plenty of bars that sell full pints of 8% and above brews.  If that's a law, it isn't enforced.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't know. Never had a problem getting shit faced anywhere I've been


----------



## snoseek (Sep 18, 2014)

You have to keep in mind Colorado has more large scale resorts than Utah or Maybe even California. Also a good chunk of that business is going straight to Vail properties...outside of that places like Telluride are pretty chill in skier numbers but big on acres. 

Both places have there ups and downs. As someone that likes to smoke weed and drink a strong cocktail every so often Colorado as a vacationer would be awfully appealing. Slc for the easy cheap ski trip...no frills, good snow, great terrain.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 18, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't know. Never had a problem getting shit faced anywhere I've been



I'll agree with that. No problem getting stupid in SLC


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> two drink rule went away almost 15 years ago.  I have no idea what you're talking about regarding alcohol per vessel rules.  There are plenty of bars that sell full pints of 8% and above brews.  If that's a law, it isn't enforced.



Agree!  I can't even remotely fathom the number of full 16oz pints of 6 to 10% ABV beers I've had in VT (even a few within the last week  :beer: ) The only time my usual bar at Mount Snow starts going to the 10oz glasses is when they have a beer above 10% ABV on tap, and frankly the vast majority of the time, with a beer that strong, I'm OK with the 10oz pour


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Agree!  I can't even remotely fathom the number of full 16oz pints of 6 to 10% ABV beers I've had in VT (even a few within the last week  :beer: ) The only time my usual bar at Mount Snow starts going to the 10oz glasses is when they have a beer above 10% ABV on tap, and frankly the vast majority of the time, with a beer that strong, I'm OK with the 10oz pour



I think he was talking Utah and not Vt.  But, even in Utah it is not an issue.  As others have said, I got as buzzed in Park City bars on good beer and booze just like  anywhere else. Also, you cannot beat Utah for convenience or snow. There is every store imaginable within 35 mins of the BCC and LCC resorts including a Whole Foods and a State liquor store where they sell most any kind of hard booze amd beer you would want.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Vermont has some absolutely moronic alcohol rules too.
> 
> No (real) pitchers, cant have 2 drinks in front of you, no drop-shot drinks (carbombs etc..), alcohol per vessel rules means you cant even GET a full pint of the "kickass microbrews" you're talking about, instead you get this dainty 10 ounce glass = LAME.
> 
> And given the explosion of the microbrew scene, I personally dont think VT is anything special in that regard any longer, but that's another discussion I suppose.



Have had all the above in vt. Could be some places enforce and others dont. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2014)

To be honest, I think most places that sell high ABV beers in smaller glasses do so for two reasons.  

 A. they can be more barley wine like than beer and are meant to be enjoyed slowly instead of gulped down.  So, by the time a normal person would finish a pint, it would be warm and flat.   

B. Price / sticker shock.  Serving these expensive high ABV beers in smaller portion sizes enables to keep the cost down under say $10 a serving (as an arbitrary value number) so, more people are willing to try it than if they were pushing a $15 full size pint.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have had "real pints" at many different establishments in Vermont (Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington, Burlington, Waterbury)


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2014)

after my 20's (which was far to long ago) i don't think "where can I get the best party?" ever factored into where i went on vacation (skiing or other).


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> after my 20's (which was far to long ago) i don't think "where can I get the best party?" ever factored into where i went on vacation (skiing or other).



+1!

It's morphed from "where's the best party place?" to at first "who has the best daycare facilities?" to "who has the best/most fun pool and/or arcade facilities?" and now into "How good a wifi signal is in all the rooms?" The last couple of which are prompting my wife and I to now also ask "Is there a bar by the pool?" or "is there a hotel bar for us while the kids are in the room playing either Minecraft or Clash of Clans on their iPads?"  ;-)  At this rate in another few years it will all likely come full circle and my wife and I will once again be asking "where's the best party?" :lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 18, 2014)

The next quanitive measurement of a resort will be the masseuse per capita ratio


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2014)

To follow up on some points (and not "pints"  )

Quebec:  you have A LOT of ski areas all within a short distance from Montreal and QC, which are two fairly large metro areas.  That is a formula for a lot of ski days.  Sure the winters are "longer", but they generally don't go much longer than the average NE ski area.  Tremblant is also a big area.  

Utah Drinking Laws: after the recent DABC spectacle regarding Snowbird's Oktoberfest, there has been some discussion about changing the laws.  And personally I don't have much of an issue getting a drink.  

Vermont:  the big issue that I recall is that there is no real "public transit" option for a lot of resorts and DUI is a big issue, especially in resort areas (MRV in particular).


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 18, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> To follow up on some points (and not "pints"  )
> 
> Quebec:  you have A LOT of ski areas all within a short distance from Montreal and QC, which are two fairly large metro areas.  That is a formula for a lot of ski days.  Sure the winters are "longer", but they generally don't go much longer than the average NE ski area.  Tremblant is also a big area.



Considering that the population density of the Northeast Corridor is much higher than Quebec, this statement implies a much higher participation rate, no?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 18, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm pretty sure it is.....
> 
> I can't seem to find anything to confirm it because I would imagine that NY would be up there too.  Here's one image from EpicSki:



This is impressive for a place as small as VT.  I wonder how it would look if they used New England instead?  At least geographically speaking it would be a more reasonable comparison.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Considering that the population density of the Northeast Corridor is much higher than Quebec, this statement implies a much higher participation rate, no?



Yep.  Sure does.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is impressive for a place as small as VT.  I wonder how it would look if they used New England instead?  At least geographically speaking it would be a more reasonable comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It just shows how vital the ski industry is for Vermont.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> +1!
> 
> It's morphed from "where's the best party place?" to at first "who has the best daycare facilities?" to "who has the best/most fun pool and/or arcade facilities?" and now into "How good a wifi signal is in all the rooms?" The last couple of which are prompting my wife and I to now also ask "Is there a bar by the pool?" or "is there a hotel bar for us while the kids are in the room playing either Minecraft or Clash of Clans on their iPads?"  ;-)  At this rate in another few years it will all likely come full circle and my wife and I will once again be asking "where's the best party?" :lol:



I read this and agreed with all of it and then instantly realized how much my life has changed in 2 years.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Sep 18, 2014)

+1


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> I read this and agreed with all of it and then instantly realized how much my life has changed in 2 years.




Just wait Nick!  The fun is just beginning in your household!! ;-)


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 19, 2014)

drjeff said:


> ;-)  At this rate in another few years it will all likely come full circle and my wife and I will once again be asking "where's the best party?" :lol:



Only problem is that by the time you get to the end of that circle you'll be too tired to go to that party.

A little surprising to me is that NH didn't rate up there with the others.  Seems that the proximity to Boston would up their numbers but I guess a lot of Bostonians go to Vermont and combined with the tri-state area people push Vermont's numbers up.

Utah - Colorado, they are both fantastic to me.  I think the law change in Colorado helps even if people are reluctant to admit it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> two drink rule went away almost 15 years ago.



Well that's good to hear, it was moronic.  Couldn't have been quite that long ago though, as I left in mid-2003 and I could have sworn it was still a law (or maybe folks thought it still was?).  



deadheadskier said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about regarding alcohol per vessel rules.  There are plenty of bars that sell full pints of 8% and above brews.  If that's a law, it isn't enforced.



Then perhaps this law is gone too, but there was an ABV law in Vermont.  Strong IPAs (unhealthy though they are) are among my favorite beers, and there was an ABV percent I remember that they couldn't go over.  So things I could get in places like New Jersey and Florida you just couldn't have in Vermont.  And I believe it was like that the entire 6+ years I lived in Vermont.

As for the glasses, I'm not sure what the deal was, maybe it isnt a law and just a rule certain pubs enforced (why I dont know).

What about pitchers - are real pitchers of beer legal in Vermont now?  That law was absolutely the worst.  Such a drag when you'd get your buddies together to watch NFL games (usually at Carburs or Tortilla Flats, both now closed).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> *Tremblant is also a big area.  *



Contemplating hitting this place this season just to see what all the fuss is about.



St. Bear said:


> Considering that the population density of the Northeast Corridor is much higher than Quebec, *this statement implies a much higher participation rate,* no?



I guess it makes sense given Canadians are used to the cold.  Moreso than people from some of the large metro northeast drawing areas I mean.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 19, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Utah - Colorado, they are both fantastic to me.  I think the law change in Colorado helps even if people are reluctant to admit it.



I'm not reluctant to admit it.  I've always considered UT to be the better option for a trip, based on: proximity of airport to the mtns, easier airport, snow quality, etc.  The new MJ laws in CO absolutely factor into my decision making and could easily steer my trips back to CO (depending on who I'm traveling with)


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well that's good to hear, it was moronic.  Couldn't have been quite that long ago though, as I left in mid-2003 and I could have sworn it was still a law (or maybe folks thought it still was?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1 drink per person law went away when they changed last call on Saturdays from 1AM until 2AM.   I can't find the date, but I believe it was around 2000.  

I never noticed the ABV law enforced in pubs.  However, I do remember it enforced for retail sales.  It used to be that any beer in VT with a higher ABV than 8% was considered a barley wine and you had to buy it at a State Liquor Outlet.  I think that changed in 2009 or so.  It made no sense.  Most wines are in the 12-14% range and you could buy wine at gas stations, so why not higher proof beers?  The people against it thought it was "dangerous for the children" and kids would look to get higher alcohol content beer.  Now, I believe the law is that beer is still considered beer up to 16% ABV.  

Pitcher availability has never really bothered me much.   I'm cool with a 16oz beer.  I hardly ever order a 20oz beer as I typically don't drink beer fast enough for that volume to be enjoyable all the way through.  Only time I order something large like that is at professional sports game or a really busy place where I know it will take awhile to get service. 

I'm pissed that here in NH they haven't embraced the 2AM last call offered up by the state last year.  The state left it up to the municipalities to decide.  Most police forces campaigned against it saying it would cause more problems late at night.  I disagree.  I think 1AM creates the bigger issue.  You've got service industry workers who don't get out of work and get to the bars until 11:30, so they pound booze as fast as they can knowing they only have an hour and a half.  Then everyone piles out on the streets at 1AM and you get issues with those crowds.  By extending the hours later, I think the streets would experience less of that massive outflow of drunks all at one time; people would trickle out over time a bit more.  At least, that's been my observation in cities like NY and New Orleans where last call is 4AM.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well they better legalize MJ or else they may lose some of the 4.1 M skiers they already get.
> 
> 
> .......


I'm sorry but I think that is a sad statement that pot is the driving force as to where people would ski. I know I don't want my kids on a gondola with a group smoking ANYTHING let alone pot. Not to say I have never smoked it but just don't want them exposed to it. 

Honestly I'd be more likely to go back to SLC if they don't legalize it. I'm sure there are a lot of families that feel the same. I drink with the best of them but I do not do a lot of that either in front of the kids. My .02¢


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> I'm sorry but *I think that is a sad statement that pot is the driving force as to where people would ski.* I know I don't want my kids on a gondola with a group smoking ANYTHING let alone pot. Not to say I have never smoked it but just don't want them exposed to it.
> 
> Honestly I'd be more likely to go back to SLC if they don't legalize it. I'm sure there are a lot of families that feel the same. I drink with the best of them but I do not do a lot of that either in front of the kids. My .02¢



I thought the same thing, but I do think pot could be a deciding draw for a certain percentage of young people.  That said, that could/would also be a negative factor against that area as well for families etc... as you said.   On balance, I bet 90% of people couldn't care less either way and don't even think about it, so net/net, IMO I think pot laws probably have virtually nothing to do with ski economics.  

Now if it gets obnoxious and out-of-control to the point it's in-your-face everywhere, then I could see it being a net negative, as families dont want to deal with that as you said.  I doubt this happens.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 19, 2014)

^^ agreed ^^


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> I'm sorry but I think that is a sad statement that pot is the driving force as to where people would ski. I know I don't want my kids on a gondola with a group smoking ANYTHING let alone pot. Not to say I have never smoked it but just don't want them exposed to it.
> 
> Honestly I'd be more likely to go back to SLC if they don't legalize it. I'm sure there are a lot of families that feel the same. I drink with the best of them but I do not do a lot of that either in front of the kids. My .02¢



One thought.  It's not just recreational MJ users who might vacation in Colorado or Washington over other western destinations.  You've got legal medicinal marijuana in just about every state in the Northeast now.  Some states such as Maine and Rhode Island already have vast distribution of medicinal MJ and thousands of patients.  That number is going to grow by the tens of thousands of people as NH, MA and other recently approved states set up their networks.

At this point in time, medicinal MJ patients cannot take their prescription on airline flights.  So, it's pretty obvious where people with medicinal MJ prescriptions are going to travel to; either states with legal MJ or reciprocal recognition of prescriptions.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 19, 2014)

I think there are more rec smokers than medical but under those situations there needs to be clarity.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> *I think there are more rec smokers than medical* but under those situations there needs to be clarity.



Just a bit.  lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2014)

Wasn't implying that there are more medicinal than rec users.  Just saying that some here are painting all users with a wide stoner brush.  I know a few people with MS who have medicinal cards and access to medicine is an important consideration for where they travel.  5-10 years from now that number is going to be much greater.  It won't match rec user numbers but it won't be insignificant either.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Wasn't implying that there are more medicinal than rec users.  Just saying that some here are painting all users with a wide stoner brush.  I know a few people with MS who have medicinal cards and access to medicine is an important consideration for where they travel.  5-10 years from now that number is going to be much greater.  It won't match rec user numbers but it won't be insignificant either.



I hear ya, didn't think you were. There is a very significant and effect use for MJ and it should be easy for those who need it. See the benefits every day, changes some people's lives positively and immeasurably!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 19, 2014)

Effective^^


----------



## snoseek (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't see much difference between any states as far as people smoking weed in public or on chairlifts. It's probably a little worse in Tahoe in my experience. I do wish people were a little more discrete about smoking it out on the hill, at least take a look  back on the chairs behind you or better yet duck into the woods. Please don't give all smokers a bad name.

A decade or two from now this will all be no big deal, the culture will die down and maybe everyone won't make such a point to wear it on their sleeve. People will see it for what it is...a mild substance. Just like beer/wine/cocktail.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 5-10 years from now that number is going to be much greater.



Maybe.  I read a while back that there's an Israeli company that takes the active medical ingredient in the pot out without giving you a high.   If that catches on I think it could blunt the growth of medical marijuana.  I'd have to imagine a lot of these people dont want to be high all the time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe.  I read a while back that there's an Israeli company that takes the active medical ingredient in the pot out without giving you a high.   If that catches on I think it could blunt the growth of medical marijuana.  I'd have to imagine a lot of these people dont want to be high all the time.



You don't have to look to the Israelis to see modification in medicinal plants.  It's happening here in the US.  The science is expanding dramatically and new strains are being created all the time to address specific ailments.

Have you not seen or heard about Charlotte's web as an example?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiShwotFJR8

There are gardeners / scientists all over the country trying to tailor other strains to help people with varying ailments with the sole purpose of helping them live comfortably and thrive; not get high.   Is anyone in the alcohol industry doing that?  Anyone trying to come up with a zero proof bourbon to help someone drinking it to relax?  

And regarding recreational use; I really don't get your perspective.  In this very thread you rail against alcohol laws, how you couldn't get two drinks at the bar in VT, a pint of high ABV beer or crush pitchers of beer while watching football with friends.  Presumably, I'm guessing you wanted to get "high" yourself on alcohol, but don't like how the "man/law" gets in the way of you doing what you want to do.

General observation, for a man who strongly professes libertarian leanings, you're way uptight regarding marijuana.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2014)

...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

hope you're partaking old man.  you certainly could use it


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> hope you're partaking old man.  you certainly could use it


Typical dip-shit remark.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Typical dip-shit remark.



not really.  you need to chill buddy


----------



## snoseek (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's a good read about the weed tourism industry and how its really not all that:

http://alj.am/1D1zg5K


----------



## Edd (Sep 20, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Here's a good read about the weed tourism industry and how its really not all that:
> 
> http://alj.am/1D1zg5K



I've gotta get back to CO ASAP.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 20, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Here's a good read about the weed tourism industry and how its really not all that:
> 
> http://alj.am/1D1zg5K




Did anyone really think a bunch of stoners were going to have their shit together enough to travel across the country to buy weed. Please. 

Its never been hard to find, but it is nice that it is legal in certain states now. Noone is going to spend a G to travel to Denver or Boulder when they can find a guy down the street.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not a pothead, but from what I've heard the recreational weed is crazy expensive due to the taxes. If you have a "weed card", ie, prescription, it is taxed at lower rate.

From what people here have said, the recreational weed is really just for the tourists


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm not a pothead, but from what I've heard the recreational weed is crazy expensive due to the taxes. If you have a "weed card", ie, prescription, it is taxed at lower rate.
> 
> From what people here have said, the recreational weed is really just for the tourists



Its not really the taxes, its the supply. But the taxes don't help at 30% everytime it changes hands. 

Rec supply is still tied to medical, and the regulations that a medical grower has. TLDR version is that recreational is basically the unused medical stuff for the most part right now. There have been a couple articles on it recently.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone trying to come up with a zero proof bourbon to help someone drinking it to relax?



There's no point because it wouldn't work.   You can take the THC out of marijuana and get the positive medical benefit of marijuana, but you cant take the alcohol out of alcohol.  Alcohol IS the active ingredient in, well...alcohol.  You can be sure that if there was a way to remove the drunken effects of alcohol while still providing a benefit of some sort, a profitable market would exist for it.  Just as there's a money-making market for non-alcoholic beer, even if the perceived benefit is largely a psychological or social one.



deadheadskier said:


> And regarding recreational use; I really don't get your perspective.  In this very thread you rail against alcohol laws, how you couldn't get two drinks at the bar in VT, a pint of high ABV beer or crush pitchers of beer while watching football with friends.  Presumably, I'm guessing you wanted to get "high" yourself on alcohol, but don't like how the "man/law" gets in the way of you doing what you want to do.



1) The two drinks pertains to combination drinks which were (and are) legal everywhere, except in VT at that time.  The law was in fact beyond stupid.  It's moronic that you couldn't have a boilermaker the traditional way by dropping a shot into a pint of beer (i.e. 2 separate drinks), but yet mixed drinks of all forms were legal.  That's just common sense, which at times is sadly uncommon.  I'll never forget when I learned of this law (the exact same drink illegal one way, legal the other).  I was in RJ's bar on Main Street in Burlington, and I thought the bartender was pulling my leg.

2) To each their own, but I really dont consider 8% ABV to be "high" alcohol content let alone excessive, unless you're perhaps a Coors Light or Bud Light loyalist accustomed to beer flavored h2o.

3) I never said anything about "crushing" or pounding pitchers like some deranged alcoholic, that one's invented in your mind, I simply noted it's stupid that a specific type of vessel (literally), generally enjoyed for conveniently sharing beer amongst friends, was (and I gather still is) illegal.




deadheadskier said:


> General observation, for a man who strongly professes libertarian leanings, you're way uptight regarding marijuana.



General observation, given I didn't state anything about marijuana beliefs one-way-or-the-other in this thread I'd say that's a tough leap.  That said, I personally find anyone, be they Democrat, Republican, Libertarian or other, who is so ideologically pure that they believe in every aspect of their said group's beliefs, to be, boring at best, and likely unintelligent at worst.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 20, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Here's a good read about the weed tourism industry and how its really not all that:



Intersting read, thanks for posting.



AdironRider said:


> Did anyone really think a bunch of stoners were going to have their shit together enough to travel across the country to buy weed. Please.
> 
> Its never been hard to find, but it is nice that it is legal in certain states now.* Noone is going to spend a G to travel to Denver or Boulder when they can find a guy down the street*.



I wouldn't be so sure, this is still very early days.  People initially made MAD cash, but I think part of what happened is it opened the floodgates and the competition put a bit of a lid on profit, and as more states legalize it I'd tend to agree with your above comment.  It will be interesting to see how this shakes out.  Even more interesting are the publicly traded pot plays IMO.   I steered my sister away from them a few months back when a bunch were going IPO.  She wasn't happy with me when they boomed, but she was sure happy after they busted.  As with all fledgling industries, there will be winners and losers, but it's just a bit too much like the Wild West (no pun intended) than "investing" right now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Intersting read, thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure, this is still very early days.  People initially made MAD cash, but I think part of what happened is it opened the floodgates and the competition put a bit of a lid on profit, and as more states legalize it I'd tend to agree with your above comment.  It will be interesting to see how this shakes out.  Even more interesting are the publicly traded pot plays IMO.   I steered my sister away from them a few months back when a bunch were going IPO.  She wasn't happy with me when they boomed, but she was sure happy after they busted.  As with all fledgling industries, there will be winners and losers, but it's just a bit too much like the Wild West (no pun intended) than "investing" right now.




I don't see anything wrong with the weed stocks, as long as your goal is purely speculation and you're not dumping your entire portfolio into it. I bought MJNA in November of 2012 at .11 a share and sold less than 2 months later at .32, it's all about accepting risk and not putting all your eggs in one basket. Now if you're dumping half of your 401k into it, then yes, probably not a good idea.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Intersting read, thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure, this is still very early days.  People initially made MAD cash, but I think part of what happened is it opened the floodgates and the competition put a bit of a lid on profit, and as more states legalize it I'd tend to agree with your above comment.  It will be interesting to see how this shakes out.  Even more interesting are the publicly traded pot plays IMO.   I steered my sister away from them a few months back when a bunch were going IPO.  She wasn't happy with me when they boomed, but she was sure happy after they busted.  As with all fledgling industries, there will be winners and losers, but it's just a bit too much like the Wild West (no pun intended) than "investing" right now.




There are always outliers, but most of the tourists I've seen in shops (and I have limited experience - mostly in Crested Butte) are there for whatever reason, be it skiing, seeing the kids, whatever, and are like, hey this is awesome. 

I will say that outside of the token stoner in the corner, all the folks I bought with were middle aged parents and the like, real jobs, etc. Was cool to see, but I also don't think they made their decision to ski in Colorado because they could buy weed.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 20, 2014)

Edd said:


> I've gotta get back to CO ASAP.



Definitely going to spend the extra money to walk into a store to make a purchase on my way through at the end of next month. Expensive, sure but sounds like lots of fun. Aint no way its leaving the state line! LEO don't play around in Utah!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

Meanwhile back to Utah....

Vail is confident that they will connect Canyons with Park city Mountain resort next summer. Stay tuned. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Meanwhile back to Utah....
> 
> *Vail is confident that they will connect Canyons with Park city Mountain resort next summer.* Stay tuned.



How long would a lift ride be between the two?   If it's not too long I imagine the above would be pretty awesome.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2014)

I think it's slightly over a mile. Nothing a HSQ can't handle in 7-9 minutes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think it's slightly over a mile. Nothing a HSQ can't handle in 7-9 minutes.



Yes. If that. I think it is one ridge line. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Those Quebec numbers are quite startling.  I know they have a ton of ski areas, but most are very small.  I would not have expected Quebec to average as many skier visits if not more than California or BC for that matter.



One reason for Quebec/Montreal having those large numbers with small ski areas--> Drinking age is 18.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> One reason for Quebec/Montreal having those large numbers with small ski areas--> Drinking age is 18.



I dont get it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> One reason for Quebec/Montreal having those large numbers with small ski areas--> Drinking age is 18.



?????


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 23, 2014)

I work for a ski/snowboard travel agency.  We bring bus loads upon bus loads of college kids to Tremblant every season because there, they can get legally intoxicated.  Tremblant village has great nightlife even though the skiing is only so-so.


----------

